# Cream Bar Show Racier



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Winning Show Racier and Champion Pigeon overall at our last club show.....


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

beautiful bird!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Very nice ASR looks like it may have the Whitson blood line.How are things in Austrailia.? Have you shown this bird looks like a winner to me. .GEORGE


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

WOW!!!!!

Bad ass..

I have become a fancier and am hooked on the ASRs


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes that is nice


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

that is a really good looking bird. excellent!


----------

